# Grease Nipple Problem on Ford 3910 Front Wheel Hub



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

One of my front wheel hub assembly grease zerk will not hold the grease in. The grease will come back out the zerk hole. I can see the sealing ball is missing. So I got to change out the zerk,,,but it is a push in type (press in). Not the type that you can screw out. Never had to replace a press in nipple. I done not have any in the toolbox,,, got all other types. It is a 5/16” nipple and it is round at the base. What is the best way to remove the zerk??? Channel locks and pull real hard??? Drill it out?? Take off hub, work real hard all day??? Cannot grind off or cut level, the hub has protection wings on each side of the zerk. Or just get a grease nipple rubber cap and do not worry about it. I know when I get it out and if I cannot find the correct 5/16” push in replacement, I will tap the hole and set it up for a screw in zerk.


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

channel lock should work on it just got to pull if not along with channel tap with hammer..as for replace it should just knock back in..but like you said if not just tap one...just need to get grease to it... good luck


----------



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

Put in a new zerk in today. Took the wheel and hub off. Took a steal punch and pop the zerk out. From the inside with the punch. Two or three good hits. Got a small scoket and use it as a driver to press in the new zerk. Press??? Three to four hits with the hammer. New grease and put it all back togeather. A job well done.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't ya just love it when a repair comes together like it's spose ta? 14,000 different problems arise when I go to work on something it seems.   Way to get-r-done! :thumbsup:


----------

